# Why do you go abroad for tx?



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

I'm a failed IUI girl who's seriuosly considering DE (see signature). Reading through the posts on this board I notice that many of you go abroad for tx. Is that bcause of cost, anonymity or what? Am trying to gather as many facts about all this so we can make an informed decision  so any replies are muchly appreciated . Thank you!


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

mainly becuse of our age!

also dont want to egg share in uk as cant see that anyone else's eggs who is undergoing infertility would have a good chance of success(my donor is 25 with no fertility problems))

also cheaper aborad and no anonymity worries


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Els

As Coconutkym mentioned, it's the age thing, also the short waiting list-6 months instead of 3 years! more success rates, we need an egg donor, the rate was 33% for uk, we had one which was bfn but Spain was 62% it sure makes a difference! We're still trying one more time  

Larkles
x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I looked in to the UK they offer you eggs from a woman who already has got fertility problems. Could be near enough my age maybe 7 years younger. Also instead of paying 5k i will be pay 2k big difference.

Also no waiting time i told them when i wanted to go they found the donor. I go over next thing i am pregnant. Something the Uk treatment as not been able to produce.


Lou
xxx


----------

